# Songs you like by bands you don't care for



## chill.take.over (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## ImmortalIcon (Apr 2, 2011)

Fort Minor-Remember the name

Technically they do rap/rock but their still a group though


----------



## Simplify (Oct 25, 2010)

This beat is SOLID.


----------



## whyerr (Jan 10, 2010)

quite of a masterpiece


----------



## Luneth (Apr 7, 2011)

'Iconoclast' Symphony X


----------

